# can you donate an embryo?



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

does anyone no the law on if a frozen embryo that has been frozen by a couple can be donated to another couple? if it is not needed


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

Yes you can donate embryo's. A friend of mine had her 3 sons and they donated the remaining embies. 

xxxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

THANKS FOR THAT ME AND HUBBY HAVE BOTH SAID THAT AFTER WE HAVE BABY [FINGERS CROSSED ALL GOES WELL] WE WOULD LIKE TO WITH OURS WE ONLY HAVE ONE FROZEN BUT WOULD LIKE SOMEONE TO HAVE A CHANCE LIKE WE DID RATHER THAN JUST LEAVE IT AND IT NOT GET USED !


----------

